

The iPhone bug that lets anyone crash your phone with a text message - striple
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/may/27/iphone-crash-bug-text-imessage-ios

======
jackgavigan
To prevent this:

    
    
      Go to Settings.
      Click on Notifications.
      Click on Messages.
      Switch off 'Show on Lock Screen'.
      Set 'Alert Style When Unlocked' to None.

